# ähnliches Programm wie Adobe Photoshop



## CindyPolkatschskie (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Wisst ihr ein Programm, dass so ähnlich ist wie Adobe Photoshop? 
MfG, Cindy


----------



## Suchfunktion (24. Februar 2005)

Mh.. mich wundert's dass das mit ner Antwort soo lange dauert  

Versuch mal Gimp!

Is so ziemlich die beste (Kostenlose) Alternative zu Photoshop (imho) und bietet so ziemlich den selben Umfang!

http://www.gimp.org/

Und du hast auch die selben bild-formate (z.B. .psd, etc..) zur verfuegung.

Aber ich muss zugeben dass man sich erstmal ein bisschen einarbeiten muss, da es einige Funktionen, bzw. Formen aus PS nicht () gibt.

Aber probier es einfach aus!

Dafuer, dass es kostenlos is, isses echt spitze!

Naja falls noch jemandem was einfaellt -> Bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach weiteren alternativen!


----------

